# Mom almost ran this over on her way to Belize City.(pics)



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

He has since been Wormed, vacced, and flea bathed at the vets. Mom left him there while she did all the shopping.

We are fostering him for the Humane Society. Not keeping him.(nope, not, not, keeping him)

He has already met our six, and they've all had a good sniff.

Any breed guesses??? The vet estimated, 6 weeks, and he's 4 lbs.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Aww what a cutie!  Okay- I will try- I say Jack Russel/beagle...


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Aww what a cutie!  Okay- I will try- I say Jack Russel/beagle...


Bahahaha, I JUST sent you a pm.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Bahahaha, I JUST sent you a pm.


 I know and Bless you for the puppy fix..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

He's adorable... have no idea what he might be except too cute for himself!!! 

He should fit in no problem Chrissy.. he's so small you'll never even know he's there....


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

lol maybe you should turn your restraunt into a full time animal shelter 

he's very cute! that's another one you can mail my way too heehee


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> lol maybe you should turn your restraunt into a full time animal shelter
> 
> he's very cute! that's another one you can mail my way too heehee


You don't think it is already??

Mom's flying to Van in 4 days...

Want him???


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> lol maybe you should turn your restraunt into a full time animal shelter
> 
> he's very cute! that's another one you can mail my way too heehee


 I agree- whats one more.. and he is soooooooooo little.. lol.. Its fate he was found.. lol


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol I'am glad your mom is not flying to Montreal as I would have had a hard time resisting 

A real cutie ... I see some Pearson terrier in him.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

IDK,

The popular breeds here are:

GSD
Rott
Pitbull
Hounds (lots of hunting)
The small ones are all called poodles,
but I see,

Pekes
Poms
Poodles
Poos


The rest are mutts. IDK

I'm just kind of stumped.

He's sleeping on my lap right now and had had a little din din.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

IDK but he is so adorable- I think since you already have Cookie you should name him Crumb.....just a little piece of Cookie...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> IDK but he is so adorable- I think since you already have Cookie you should name him Crumb.....just a little piece of Cookie...


You're brilliant SDO  

Or chip, the sweetest part of the cookie


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> You're brilliant SDO
> 
> Or chip, the sweetest part of the cookie


Thats's another good one!!! Me??? Brilliant??? AWWW Shucks, Shaina makin me blush....haha No-me not brilliant at all, actually


Chrissy.....you go get a bowl with his name put on it, okay???


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thats's another good one!!! Me??? Brilliant??? AWWW Shucks, Shaina makin me blush....haha No-me not brilliant at all, actually
> 
> 
> Chrissy.....you go get a bowl with his name put on it, okay???


You are too brilliant, shush you 

One of those personalized collars too, with matching leash! Plus tags with your return address of course.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

He is cute isn't he?

IDK what to name him. I think I'll roll it around for a week to see what his true personality is and see what fits.

He already growled an barked at both Cookie and Pepper and made them jump.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Awww he's adorable. I have no idea what breed but it does look like more than just a couple.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What a cutie!! I can't believe I missed this. *shame* He's so tiny, it's hard to guess what he really is. 

Now do you really think he's going to take up much room?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

We're just going out for a bathroom break. He went to sleep in the crate with NO trouble at all. And he's liking the homecooking. Give me a couple weeks and people will be clamoring to take his shiny a$$. I would love to keep him, but 6 dogs in my mom's small house plus my one?? Plus, then we couldn't say 

House of Bitches, anymore.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> We're just going out for a bathroom break. He went to sleep in the crate with NO trouble at all. And he's liking the homecooking. Give me a couple weeks and people will be clamoring to take his shiny a$$. I would love to keep him, but 6 dogs in my mom's small house plus my one?? Plus, then we couldn't say
> 
> House of Bitches, anymore.


Hah! I can understand that, as much as we'd like to keep them all we really can't.  I'm sure he's lovin' his time with you.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

omg that is too funny that you say that your mom is coming here in 4 days! i had a dream last night that we went to van to visit someone and came home with a dog (although it was an adult and brown with long fur). 

I'll work on it. I keep telling mike that our min pin needs a little brother or sister to play with but he gets grumpy every time I bring it up. If I even show him a picture of a dog he says "NO!"


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

He's quite the playful pup this morning. And he's getting used to his crate. I just don't know how he ended up in the middle of the road. He had so many fleas, Mom said there were LINES of them all up and down all over his body. I can't wait to see what he looks like after a couple weeks of good food.

AND we have a TAKER for the cat in our garage. (so happy)


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, well it's settled. He's staying.(as long as he continues to mesh well with the rest of the pack.

Mr. Bojangles is his name (Bo) as he had to do some pretty fancy dancing to get in the middle of the highway at just the right time.

In a couple of weeks we will know better what breeds he is comprised of. I have a feeling he's part pit. Def some kind of terrier. I can't see the town Mom picked him up in having any other terrier breed really.(shrug) Maybe hound though. As he gets older, it will probably become clearer.

How/when are you able to tell how big a pup will get. More or Lessish.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I've always heard that if they are healthy at 16 weeks, then you can roughly double their weight to get their adult weight (obviously not for the really large breeds). 

Since Kim was supposedly 12 lbs at 16 weeks, though, I'm inclined to say either (1) that rule of thumb is broken, or (2) she was either younger than they thought or temporarily stunted in growth due to malnutrition.

Then there's the big paws/loose skin trick, but she didn't have either of those either.

Then there's asking your vet, but Mudra's vet said what, 50 lbs? And they are each nearing 90 lbs fast?

You might just have to wait and see


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> Aww what a cutie!  Okay- I will try- I say Jack Russel/beagle...


I agree Borzio! That is exactly what I was thinking! Chrissy, what's 1 more? Us dog ppl just don't have the ability to say no anyway...or do we??  I've never learned!!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have met many dogs that I can pick up, love on and put back down, but some just grab onto your heart and won't let go.
Bo is one of those.

I think my 5th tattoo should be: SUCKER

Right across my forehead.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

hahahahahhahahhahaha!! oh chrissy, you have a heart of gold


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, at a cup of food per day, it's not like we can't afford the food. Actually, I'm surprised he can eat that much. 


Why do I feel like a collector.(blush) I know I'm not. We drive past so many starving, heartworm infested, suffering dogs all the time, and just... don't stop. 

Or wish that someone hits and kills them soon. (that sounds horrible I know)


I find it ironic that on Wednesday, Mom was lecturing ME about not getting anymore dogs for a looooooong time. Then, Fri... SHE picks one up off the road.


----------

